# Gav Thorpe's Future Projects



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A new video has been released, which has Gav Thorpe discussing his _Path of the Eldar_ trilogy and the work that went into writing _Path of the Seer_. But the best part are his upcoming future projects, some of which are quite surprising.

Firstly we have _Deliverance Lost_.. its done. The first Horus Heresy novel of 2012 is finished.

Next is the _Time of Legends_ series. For the anthology _Age of Legends_ Gav has written a story about Vlad Von Carstein, before he was famous. Very cool. and even better is he has officially confirmed the third trilogy of the second _Time of Legends_ wave. We have the _Black Plague_ trilogy, the _War of the Beard_ trilogy, and now the _Vampire Wars_ trilogy by Gav himself.

A Space Wolves audio-novel is a possibility in the future, that might be something to keep an eye out for.

And the next limited edition novella has been confirmed. It will star the Ultramarines, more specifically Chaplain Cassius as he goes up against his greatest foe, the Tyranids. Could be one hell of a novella if it gets the right artwork and a kickass story to go with it.


Some great new projects here, I eagerly await more news on that _Vampire Wars_ trilogy.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan of Gav's work...

love,

Orochi


that wasn't necessary... -CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to these. While I feel that many of Thorpe's novels start out horrendously slowly, before I know it he tends to draw me in and I finish them in one setting.

Still do need to pick up the first Eldar novel...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

The Chaplain Cassius LE novella has piqued my interest. I just wish it wasn't a limited edition.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> The Chaplain Cassius LE novella has piqued my interest. I just wish it wasn't a limited edition.


Same here, this could be epic if done well. A Space Wolf Audio-Drama is what I'm looking forward to the most though, excluding _ Deliverance Lost_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i've enjoyed Path of the Seer so far.  interesting perspective, an Eldar mind.

CP


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Orochi said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Gav's work...
> 
> love,
> 
> ...


Love it!

I do apologise.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

His Eldar book was good, but his greatest work still has to be Angels of Darkness. One of best Marine books ever written.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Love it!
> 
> I do apologise.


lol :wink: not that big a problem mate. 

but it does sting when you're on the receiving end of that kind of talk... so, just something to be aware of in the future.

CP


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

I read Malekith, or something that sounded like it and it was the worst book I have read in decades. Just a fluke for Gav? Because I certainly am interested in some of the subjects of his other work.


----------

